# كل واحد يورينا شكلة بالكارتون



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

بصوا هيا اللعبة فكرتها ان كل واحد يدخل على اللينك ده ويصمم صورة بالكرتون ( avvatar يعني) 
وعلى فكرة انت اللي هتصمم الشكل من أوله وده الحلو في الموضوع....



المهم
بصوا بقى هو كل واحد يدخل يعمل لنفسه صورة ويحطها ويورينا شكله عامل ازاي....

وطبعا هو اللي هيكون مصصم الصورة دي
يلا بقى كل واحد يورينا هو شايف نفسه ازاي

ده اللينك
http://create-avatar.m5zn.com/create-avatar.php 
​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*دى صورتى*
**
*




*
*هههههههههههه*
*اى خدمة *
**​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2009)




----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*يا سيدى على الشياكة والجمال *
*تمام يا كليمو الله ينور عليك*
**​


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2009)

*ايه رايكم*
*ميررررررررسى يا جوجو*
*موضوع رائع *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ايه رايكم*
> *ميررررررررسى يا جوجو*
> *موضوع رائع *
> 
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*يا سيدى على الجمال*
**
*شكرا الك انتى لمشاركتك معنا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## erenymagdy (21 يوليو 2009)

هى دى صورتى ههههههههههههه
ميرسى على التوبيك الرائع ده​


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

erenymagdy قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> هى دى صورتى ههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*شكرا يا ايرينى *
*مبسوطين جدا بمشاركتك معانا *
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## maramero (21 يوليو 2009)

*ايه رايك بقي
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *ايه رايك بقي*
> *مرسي*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*هههههههههههه*
*مثل القمر يا مرمورة*
*شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## twety (21 يوليو 2009)

*واااااااااو ايه الجمال ده كله*

*شكرا لتعبك يا فندم*

*تستاهل تقييم *


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *واااااااااو ايه الجمال ده كله*
> 
> *شكرا لتعبك يا فندم*
> 
> *تستاهل تقييم *


*شكرا الك ولمرورك يا تويتى ولتقييمك الجميل هاد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 يوليو 2009)

*الربط الي منزله ما فتح عندي 
على العموم فكره رائعه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

*هو يا اخى العزيز بدة شغال مع الكل والصور موجودة ومجرب كمان *
*حاول تجرب تانى*
**​


----------



## zama (21 يوليو 2009)

هى دى صورتى بالظبط ..

أشكرك حبيبى على الموضوع الجميل أوى ..

ويستحق التقييم ..


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هى دى صورتى بالظبط ..
> 
> أشكرك حبيبى على الموضوع الجميل أوى ..
> 
> ويستحق التقييم ..


*جميل يا مينا*
*بس ابقى احلق دقنك يا واد*
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك ولتقيمك اللى مثل السكر*
*نورتنى اكتير بمشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

*لعبة كتيير جميييلة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك

ودى صورتى​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لعبة كتيير جميييلة
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ودى صورتى​*



لا بجد عسولة يا يوستينا
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 يوليو 2009)

حقيقي ..بقي مع تيمو




​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لعبة كتيير جميييلة​*
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​
> 
> _*ودى صورتى*_


*جميلة يا سندريلا*
*شكرا للمشاركة اللى زى العسل دى*
**​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> حقيقي ..بقي مع تيمو​


*شكرا للمشاركة يا فادى *
*نورت*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 يوليو 2009)

ايه رأيكم بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكراً يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ايه رأيكم بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> شكراً يا جوجو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ههههههههه*
*مثل السكر يا الملكة*
*ميرسى الك ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
**
*نورتينى عن جد*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يوليو 2009)

ايه رائيكم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يوليو 2009)

سورى الى فاتت كنت باللعب


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

​*هههههههههه*
*الاتنين مثل السكر*
*شكرا يا مرمورة للمشاركة الجميلة*
*نورتى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**


----------



## جارجيوس (23 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *هو يا اخى العزيز بدة شغال مع الكل والصور موجودة ومجرب كمان *
> *حاول تجرب تانى*
> **​



*انا عارف انو شغال بس لاني بدخل على النت من الشغل و موظف البرمجه الي عنا عامل بلك على كتير من المواقع 

الرب يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2009)

*طيب اوكى *
*كويس انك عارف هيك*
*بيكفى وجودك صدقنى *
*نورتنا*
*ربنا معاك*
**​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## مريم12 (23 يوليو 2009)

*اده عملتى نيولوك جديد بسرعة كده*
*بس زى القمر يا مرمورة*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 يوليو 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## girgis2 (23 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههه*

*فكرة ظريفة*

*شكرااا لك*​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


>


*ههههههههه*
*بس التدخين ممنوع بالمنتدى*
*ههههه*
*اكتير حلوة *
**​


مريم12 قال:


> *اده عملتى نيولوك جديد بسرعة كده*
> 
> 
> *بس زى القمر يا مرمورة*​


*اها بس لو تمتنع عن التدخين بتكون افضل*
**
*هههههههه*
*اكتير حلوة فعلا*​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> [/url][/img]


**
*حلوة يا ميرنا*
*شكرا لمرورك الطيب*
*والمشاركة الحلوة*​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *ههههههه*​
> 
> *فكرة ظريفة*​
> 
> *شكرااا لك*​


*شكرا لمرورك الطيب اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

تأمر يا باشا  هحلق دقنى اومال هلتحى يعنى ..


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*طيب ورينا صورتك بقى لما حلقت دقنك  شو شكلها*
**
*يلا مستنيها اهوة*​


----------



## KARL (29 يوليو 2009)

دى صورتى




اى خدمه​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2009)

*جميلة اخى العزيز*
*شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 يوليو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> حقيقي ..بقي مع تيمو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مش دي الصورة الي أنا حطتها ..هو أنا أروح المصيف وأرجع بشرب سجاير ..وشعري طول أمتي ...
​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*هو غالبا حضرتك *
*هاد يوزير نيم مختلف عنك ولكنة متواجد وبيشارك معنا*
*مرحب اكتير بمشاركتك يا فادى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 يوليو 2009)

دي صورتي ...​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمشاركتك يا فادى*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *شكرا لمشاركتك يا فادى*​



 مرسي..
​


----------



## just member (1 أغسطس 2009)

*على الرحب اكيد اخى العزيز*
*نورت*​


----------



## marmora83 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عملت صورتى بس مش راضيه تتعمل كوبى

ياريت تقولولى انزلها ازاى

ثانكس​


----------



## Coptic Mena (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاول يامرموة بترفعى الصورة على الموقع الاول وبعدين بتاخدى لينك الصورة وتحطية هنا فى لينك ادرج صورة انتى شكلك لسة جديدة فى النت 


*​


----------



## marmora83 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لا مش عرفت اعملها

ومش عرفت ارفع الصوره ازاى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*هيه انا جيت بس طبعا انا مش بالحلاوة دى طبعا





مرسية يجوجو على التوبك دة تسلم يقمر ​*


----------



## shadyos (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*



*
​* موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

marmora83 قال:


> انا عملت صورتى بس مش راضيه تتعمل كوبى​
> 
> ياريت تقولولى انزلها ازاى​
> 
> ثانكس​


*فيكى تقفى عيها وتعمليلها سيف اس*
*بعدين ارفعيها على النت من خلال ها الرابط*
*مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور*
*وبعدين بتنسخى الرابط هون*
*عن طريق الايقونة الصفرة بشريط المهام*
*وهاد شكلها*




*وتنسخى الرابط فيها*
*وبها الشكل بتلاقيها نزلت*
**
*وتحت امرك طبعا بأى خدمة*​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *الاول يامرموة بترفعى الصورة على الموقع الاول وبعدين بتاخدى لينك الصورة وتحطية هنا فى لينك ادرج صورة انتى شكلك لسة جديدة فى النت *​


*ايا كان*
*فهى من حقها تعرف وتسأل*
*شكرا  لاهتمامك يا اخى *​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

marmora83 قال:


> لا مش عرفت اعملها​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حضرتك انا كتبتلك الشرح بطريقة منسقة
واتمنى فعلا لو بيكون مساعدك فى هيك


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هيه انا جيت بس طبعا انا مش بالحلاوة دى طبعا​*
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


*ايوة طبعا مش شكلها لان اكيد الحقيقة انتى اجمل*
*هههههههه:t30:*
*هاد الحقيقة بقى*
*وشكرا اكتير لمشاركتك الجميلة يا انجى*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

shadyos قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا الك ولمشاركتك  اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## marmora83 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مفيش سيف از 

لما بقف على الصوره وبعمل كليك يمين مفيش سيف از

ياريت تقولى هى فين 

ميرسى لتعبك معايا​


----------



## marmora83 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

هو انا لازم ادوس على فينش 

ولا مش لازم 
​


----------



## marmora83 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

هىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 

عملتها 

ايه رأيكم بقا 
​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

**
*حلوة يا مرمورة*
*شكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو ومسلى يا جوجو​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*ديما بيشرفنى وجودك يا كوكى *
*ميرسى الك وللمشاركة*
*وصورتك اكتير حلوة*
*تسلم عمل ايدك*
**​


----------



## bonguy (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل اوي الموقع ده , ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بجد ودي الصورة اللي طلعتلي :







هي يعني شبهي شوية , ميرسي مرة تانية للموضوع


----------



## just member (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*نورت اكتير بمشاركتك الجميلة اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جامد يا جوجو يا جامد 

صورتي اهي :hlp: 




​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا الك اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع

بجد جميل اوى

شكرا ليك​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك
نورتى اختنا العزيزة
*​


----------

